# UNIMED Quick Access Pak (Q.A. Pak)



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 7, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience using this particular airway/oxygen/trauma pack. If so, what have your experiences been with it? I currently work for an event medical company, and we’re looking to consolidate all of our bags into an all in one platform.

http://unimeddesign.com/ocart/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=85

Thanks!
-Bruce B.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 7, 2019)

Hmm, it looks very similar to a bag I used at a service a few years back, idk if it's the exact same make/model or not, but looks pretty darn similar. 

I liked it as it was our BLS Bag, it was big enough to fit all our BLS gear. Oxygen, masks, cannula, v-vac suction, opa, npa, bandages (including the big bulky trauma dressing), tape, BP cuff and stethoscope, even a CPAP mask...
Downside is that makes it bulky and a bit heavy. We always basically just left it on the gurney lol. It was easier for us because that was a fire based service so there was always an extra firefighter to help carry it once we were dealing with a patient. 
It was nice to have one bag that can handle all the basic calls (though we did still have a seperate, dedicated trauma bag), but was pretty bulky so I can see where a lot of people didn't like that..


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 7, 2019)

Jim37F said:


> Hmm, it looks very similar to a bag I used at a service a few years back, idk if it's the exact same make/model or not, but looks pretty darn similar.
> 
> I liked it as it was our BLS Bag, it was big enough to fit all our BLS gear. Oxygen, masks, cannula, v-vac suction, opa, npa, bandages (including the big bulky trauma dressing), tape, BP cuff and stethoscope, even a CPAP mask...
> Downside is that makes it bulky and a bit heavy. We always basically just left it on the gurney lol. It was easier for us because that was a fire based service so there was always an extra firefighter to help carry it once we were dealing with a patient.
> It was nice to have one bag that can handle all the basic calls (though we did still have a seperate, dedicated trauma bag), but was pretty bulky so I can see where a lot of people didn't like that..



Jim,

Thanks, I sent you a PM regarding the bag and it’s setup.

-Bruce B.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Jan 10, 2019)

One of the agencies that I worked with used this as our bag prior to our current bag, the 5.11 BLS Responder. It was an okay bag, especially if just doing BLS. I would have liked a little more customization and durability, but overall pretty decent.

With all that being said. I don't like the price. I know several other trauma/o2 bags for similar or lower price that are built much better.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jan 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies everyone!


----------

